# Tommy Kaira Skyline



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Off the hook. Its a legit auction too.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2470210020&category=6392


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Pretty clean, except for the engine bay. I don't like the writing on the sides either...


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

But, its an R34, so MotoRex can't legalize that one for the US anymore and there is no word yet when they will be allowed to import R34s again.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Everything is good at least, but what happened to the engine bay? It looks dirty! Well maybe I guess he didn't have time to clean it out. LOL!


----------



## PORSCHEKILLA (Jan 12, 2004)

wat does this beauty have under the hood if its got 425bhp???


----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Don't know. There are a couple of websites that feature this car, but it doesn't specify what is exactly under the hood. I really dig the body kit and the rims


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

no longer listed


----------



## -skyline- (Apr 8, 2004)

On my website www.theskylineclub.tk I have a photo of a tommy Kaira R33 skyline

It's only the out side but the interior was red everywhere with a roll cage, the whole lot.

The man who owns the tommy kaira R33 skyline is Stuart the owner of www.skylinesrus.com


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

PORSCHEKILLA said:


> wat does this beauty have under the hood if its got 425bhp???


stock internals


----------

